# Look what the postie brought me



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Get ready for the stupid questions

The postie was on my door step at 8:00am with this lot. Its a D40x kit:thumb:










My mission over the weekend is to get to grips with what's and how's and try at least to get some decent pictures if only in auto mode.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Not hard to get good pictures in Auto mode on them mate. I've got the D40 and it's really easy in Auto, but you can get much more interesting pics using manual and the other modes etc.


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Mattieuk said:


> Get ready for the stupid questions
> 
> The postie was on my door step at 8:00am with this lot. Its a D40x kit:thumb:
> 
> ...


Whats the other lens you have there mate? Been looking at the D40x and the D60 lately myself.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

treaclesponge said:


> Whats the other lens you have there mate? Been looking at the D40x and the D60 lately myself.


The lens on the right is a 200mm, it looks funky because its got a shade on it.


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Cheers matey. Post up some of your pics when you get a mo, be interested to see what kind of results you get, might end up in me making a trip down the shops!!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very cool


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

There is something about new camera gear isn't there... cool :thumb:

Maybe it's a bloke thing


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

wkd mate! have fun with it!


----------



## Zukabak (Mar 7, 2008)

No need for stupid questions when you've got this:
www.nikondigitutor.com/eng/d40x/index.shtml


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

I've not had to much time to take some pictures, but here are a few which I quit like.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Love that Batman shot! Quality. Awesome dog too mate


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

those eyes! Ice dog!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

King Eric said:


> Love that Batman shot! Quality. Awesome dog too mate


Cheers K.E.

The dog is my primary subject when it comes to taking photo's. In the second photo she was getting pissed off at me pointing the camera at her and shouting her name:lol:


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

V8burble said:


> There is something about new camera gear isn't there... cool :thumb:
> 
> Maybe it's a bloke thing


Nope. Isn't.  My partner just ignores me now 'when I go off on one' as he terms it.


----------



## s-a-l-t-i-r-e (Jun 21, 2008)

Have fun... 

I agree with previous poster, try and get off of Auto mode...
I use "P" and manual modes mostly....

Theres loads of info out there, just get stuck in and enjoy.... :thumb:

I'm on this site, have been since i went Dslr... Its helped me a lot...

www.pbase.com My stuff is here: www.pbase.com/saltire

Let me know if you post anything...

Jim..


----------

